

Ask HN: What are some ways to reduce browser repaints or reflows? - chrisjlee84

Having some issues with jank on a website. Trying to figure out some techniques from jankfree.org.<p>What are some means or techniques in order to reduce repaint, fight jank and &#x2F; or page reflow?
======
martinjones
Always use CSS transforms to place things that are going to move rather than
setting an X/Y absolute position or changing the margins and padding.

